# Which protein content should I be looking at?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried to search in old threads, sorry if I missed it. I remember 22-28% is good but which one of these should I be looking at?








Dry matter or calorie weighted?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Some are going to disagree with me, but I'm going to put this out there anyway.

Are you looking at a wet food? There are a couple of things that make protein hard to digest:

1. The source. Is it chicken feet? Feathers? Or is it real meat?
2. Water content. You can get away with a much higher dry matter protein from wet foods that are sourced from quality ingredients then you can kibble.

Dogs need water to process protein. Problems start when you either don't have enough moisture for processing or if your source of protein is low quality.

I believe that with kibble you want to stick under 30% because dogs don't drink enough water-but that's my personal belief and I am not a nutritionist or a vet I just like to read a lot on nutrition and dog food.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So if it's kibble, which value from that table should I look at?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really am not sure. But the fat content in that food seems really high. I'll look at my food label for a better idea.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to answer your question I started looking for the contents of my brand. I found an interesting web-site...and was happy to see that Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit is in the top ten.

Just a good site when researching food.

10 Best Dog Food Brands - Compare the Best Dog Food for your Fur Baby!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Sylvia. That's a great resource. 

The picture I posted is just a screenshot of some random food brand, I don't even remember which one. It isn't something I am considering for Gustave but this is how Dog food advisor breaks it down in all their reviews and I have no idea how to read it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

If I am understanding your question correctly, I'm pretty sure the top number is what you need to look at - the guaranteed analysis. That's what is printed on the bag of food. 

For example, here is the link to Dog Food Advisor's analysis of Fromm's Surf and Turf food. Note the guaranteed analysis lists a protein % of 30%:

Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Here is the link to the Surf and Turf food on Fromm's website. Note the protein is 30%:

Grain-Free Surf & Turf dog food - Fromm Family Foods

When we say you should look for foods of a certain protein %, the guaranteed analysis % is what we are referring to (Talking about kibble only)

Someone please correct me if I messed that up!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This might help. Basically, you have to subtract the % of moisture from the % of protein to get the dry matter. Multiply it by 100 and you get the actual protein.
P.S. I learned this from Marj (Lady'sMom).

Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That makes sense, thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have another follow up question. Pam, that article was very helpful, thanks! So, if the dry matter basis protein content of a food is 50%, for instance, this, it's too high for malts? 

Is it as simple as just looking at dry matter basis protein content of any food on dog advisor and making sure it doesn't exceed 30%?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I have another follow up question. Pam, that article was very helpful, thanks! So, if the dry matter basis protein content of a food is 50%, for instance, this, it's too high for malts?
> 
> Is it as simple as just looking at dry matter basis protein content of any food on dog advisor and making sure it doesn't exceed 30%?


Wow! 50% is extremely high especially for a Maltese. I personally would not consistently feed a food that high in protein no matter how active the Maltese is. The dogfoodadvisor.com does the dry matter calculation for you so I think it's the simplest way to find out if the dry matter basis is not listed on the package or on the detailed nutrition profile on the company's website.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> This might help. Basically, you have to subtract the % of moisture from the % of protein to get the dry matter. Multiply it by 100 and you get the actual protein.
> P.S. I learned this from Marj (Lady'sMom).
> 
> Dry Matter Basis - A Better Way to Compare Dog Foods


Ah! Thanks Pam! I thought for kibble the dry matter protein % would be the same as the guaranteed analysis % but doesn't look like it. Confused myself there! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Wow! 50% is extremely high especially for a Maltese. I personally would not consistently feed a food that high in protein no matter how active the Maltese is. The dogfoodadvisor.com does the dry matter calculation for you so I think it's the simplest way to find out if the dry matter basis is not listed on the package or on the detailed nutrition profile on the company's website.


Agreed. I actually didn't believe something could have 50% protein and that's why I thought I was probably reading it wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Agreed. I actually didn't believe something could have 50% protein and that's why I thought I was probably reading it wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It does sound like a wonderful quality food but the very high protein and fat content makes me uncomfortable. I don't doubt that some dogs can handle it and do well, but there are so many alternatives (and ones that are actually AAFCO certified) to choose from that I'd rather pick a more modest, breed appropriate protein level. This is just my personal opinion- everyone can, of course, choose for their own fluff depending on what works.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree, 50% is too high. But I am aware of this food, and it is very high quality. Grain free diets tend to get higher protein percentages. The lower protein foods tend to have rice, potato etc. Another thing you can do is to reduce the recommended feeding amount and mix it with other fresh vegtables, or mix it with another lower protein dry food. In other words, use it sparingly. I have been using this:

Nature?s Variety Instinct Raw Frozen Dog Food | Review and Rating

It's 41% dry matter, which is still kind of high. I use about 1/3 the amount and mix it with steamed peas, carrots, zucchini, sweet potato (what ever I happen to have on hand) etc. I cook the veg and keep it in tupperware in the fridge. I thaw the frozed raw food overnight in the fridge for the day. I warm the veg and add the protein. Dogs love it!


----------

